
Open Source Reading Lists - neilshevlin
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16hrNRwBxeHtzs9VAfubGCvP1Q7wwTwZ5VWBw04PBfDU/edit?usp=sharing
======
neilshevlin
Please feel free to add in any topics that interest you and you're competent
in.

You could be as specific or as general as you like.

There are some examples on the google doc.

But you could have something like,

Introduction to philosophy.-> Nicomachean ethics, Discourse on the method, A
treatise of human nature etc.

I plan on expanding this to something more scalable, but for now a google
sheet should do.

